# Boy cat disappeared for the first time?



## foxcmbj (Jun 14, 2012)

I have a cat, Fox, who is male, not castrated, a year old in July. He's outside whenever he wants to be, we have a big backyard, but there are other backyards in the neighborhood and there are other cats around and plenty of space. He's mostly outside during the day , sleeps inside, and since someone is usually at home we let him and and out as he wishes. He'd go outside and usually return in the evening, and when he wouldn't he's come back in the morning. On Sunday he went out in the evening, but didn't return. A neighbour saw him on monday, but he hasn't been seen since. Apparently it's mating season (I thought it was in February, but I really don't know much about it) so it's not strange for cats to wander. However, he's never, ever stayed outside without coming back for more than a day. I'm very concerned, especially since he's still young and even though he knows the area well, I'm afraid he might have been hurt. 

I'm very attached to him, since his mother left him when he was two weeks old. Ever since he was big enough to go outside he's been wandering with his older half-sister (who's around here and wouldn't tell me where he is  ) so he probably didn't get lost.

What I'm asking is, has anyone had similar personal experiences? I've read that cats go and return and go and return, but this is the first time he's been gone for more than a day, and this is day 4 that he's away, and nobody has seen him (and I've seen other cats around, and he's known around the neighbourhood)

We've looked for him, called him (he responds to his name), but nothing.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am sure he is having a good time making lots of new litters with the neighbouring girlies


----------



## Raychellee (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, He is probably having a party somewhere but i would still knock on doors just for people to check their sheds ect... We should not really assume that they go off on mad rampages!
My Tom Milo, who was 7, was castrated and he still went off....the longest being a week!! God knows where he went? Until last year, he went and never came back :cryin:
With saying that, he did have a habit of going in to peoples houses, so i am hoping he just settled in there and they kept him...hope so anyway!!
Keep calling him and hopefully he will return all 'shagged' out...pardon the pun lol
Keep us posted of his return 
Raych.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

Males who aren't neutered can travel miles to find a mate. Alternatively he could be just around the corner. 

Either way it seems more likely that he is out looking for a female so don't be surprised if he stays away for a few days.

If you get him neutered it is more likely that he will stay closer to home, although neutered males do still go missing as I know only too well.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,

I am sorry to hear your cat has gone missing, but can you tell me why, at a year old he is not neutered? Are you not aware of the serious risks to his health? Quite aside from the danger of him getting lost due to wandering off looking for a mate.

Un-neutered tom cats are at high risk of of being involved in fights with other tom cats and sustaining nasty injuries which could become infected. Also, 
at risk of catching serious life threatening diseases from sexual contact with females. Also the risk of being injured on the roads whilst chasing after a *calling* female.

I expect your cat has gone looking for a mate. The problem is young males often wander so far that they get lost and cannot find their way home. Your cat will not come home (if he can find his way back) until he has mated. It could take several weeks for him to find a mate, and meanwhile he is wandering further away from home all the time.

Is he microchipped? Is he wearing a collar with your address/tel number on?
If so, hopefully someone will either contact you, or take him to the vet to be scanned for a chip.

If he has no ID on him, then I am sorry to say the chances of you getting him back are not wonderful. Hopefully he may have found a mate nearby, and will bring himself back home soon, if you are lucky. In which case, please *keep him indoors until you have had him castrated* or you may not be so lucky next time he wanders off after a mate.

My advice to you is to start an intensive search for your cat as soon as possible.

Go out every day & evening calling him. Also start knocking on doors in your street, showing a photo of him, to see if anyone has seen him. Then try adjacent and adjoining streets. Perhaps someone has been feeding him, thinking he is a stray. But remember an un-neutered male cat can wander as far as 2 miles from home looking for a mate. Of course you cannot knock on all doors within 2 square miles, it would take you a long time!

Ask all local vets if they will each put a notice on their board for you, in which you give your contact details, cat's description and photo.

Type up some leaflets on the computer, giving your phone number, cat's photo & description, when you last saw him, etc; print 200 or so, and and start putting them through neighhbours doors.

Write out some "Missing cat" posters with all the above details, & copy of photo, and tack them to anywhere suitable in your road and nearby roads.

Post a "MISSING" notice on all the Pet Register websites. (google to find them).

But as I say, if you are fortunate enough to get him back, please arrange to get him neutered a.s.a.p. It only costs about £30, and if you are on a low income the RSPCA or the Cats Protection will provide vouchers you can pay the vet with.

Don't forget to keep your cat indoors until he has been neutered.

I hope you find him OK


----------



## foxcmbj (Jun 14, 2012)

He got back, and we will get him neutered, so thanks for your replies


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Pheww! What a big relief that must be for you! 

Thank you for letting us know I love a story with a happy ending

But on a serious note, pleeeeease don't delay in getting him neutered. You don't want to lose him, I am sure. 

All the best to you & your cat


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------

